# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Фестиваль- Конкурс "Ветер надежды"

## Mazaykina

http://www.pskovrazdolie.ru/about/

Дорогие форумчане! Мы с Володей Векосом хотим обратить ваше пристальное внимание на Фестиваль- Конкурс, который будет проходить  в Пскове. Вы, наверное, помните, наш Первый... Сколько было с ним связано и волнений, и открытий, и переживаний, и радости. Это был наш ПЕРВЫЙ... Как память он оставил значимый след, у многих есть видеоматериал, фотографии, а главное- заметки в сердце. К сожалению,  в силу ОБЪЕКТИВНЫХ причин, мы не можем принять участие во втором, ни как организаторы, ни как участники, просто именно в это время не сможем приехать. Но мы будем наблюдать за ходом этого праздника.

----------


## V.Kostrov

Дорогие друзья!!!!!!
Обращаю ваше внимание, что мы не являемся организаторами Псковского фестиваля 2009, поэтому, убедительная просьба, не задавать нам вопросов по поводу проведения и участия. Вся информация есть на сайте фестиваля, ссылка на который дана в самом начале. Подробно и квалифицированно разьяснить непонятные моменты, вам могут только организаторы, контакы которых опубликованы на сайте фестиваля.

----------


## Arnav

Эта ссылочка уже несколько дней гуляет среди форумчан. Хотели было сами открыть тему, да как-то не хотелось получить бан из праздного любопытства. Хорошо. что сейчас уже внесена ясность для многих форумчан, которые хотят принять участие во втором фестивале.
К сожалению, в корне измнилась концепция фестиваля. А именно, доступность и демократичность, которая позволила многим участникам Первого фестиваля впервые выйти на большую концертную площадку. Это без всякого наезда на организаторов Первого, да и Второго фестиваля тоже. 
Идея первого фестиваля была оригинальна и похвальна. Выйти из своих кабаков, клубов и других "точек" и заявить о себе не только в рамках своего города. микрорайона или деревни. И ведь мы услышали  действительно много интересных исполнителей. 
И вам ребята, и всем, кто примет участие во втором фестивале - только удачи и хорошего настроения! Мы еще споем!  :Ok:

----------


## мусяня

Да......уж......:redface:

ну......Удачи всем кто решится туда поехать!!! :Ok: (только вопрос:"а для чего?"):wink:
*Arnav*,
 согласна с тобой полностью :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

> К сожалению, в корне измнилась концепция фестиваля.


Увы...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> К сожалению, в корне измнилась концепция фестиваля. А именно, доступность и демократичность, которая позволила многим участникам Первого фестиваля впервые выйти на большую концертную площадку. Это без всякого наезда на организаторов Первого,


А мы тут при чем, Вадик???

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> Эта ссылочка уже несколько дней гуляет среди форумчан. Хотели было сами открыть тему, да как-то не хотелось получить бан из праздного любопытства.


Страааано! :eek: А почему Олег или Гена сами не открыли тему, КАК ОРГАНИЗАТОРЫ? Я ж Олегу предложила СРАЗУ, как только он мне кинул ссылку на сайт? 
И почему бан??? Это вообще не поняла.

----------


## Arnav

> А мы тут при чем, Вадик???


Мариночка, я понимаю. что вы ни при чем. Потому и сделал приписку, что без всякого наезда. :Aga:  Просто само положение нового фестиваля не позволит многим форумчанам оказаться на этой площадке. Знаю. что многие, кто не был на Первом фестивале собирались поехать на Второй. но так как приезд в Псков возможен только для 10 финалистов, то такая возможность сводится практически к нулю. Первый фестиваль был во всех отношениях первым. А самое главное первым по концепции - собрать на большой сцене тех, для кого привычное место работы - небольшая площадка. Кто перевалил за обычный конкурсный возраст, а поглядеть на других и показать себя еще хочется. Все. кто стал лауреатами или не получил ничего - остались довольными от общения, чего на обычных конкурсах практически нет. В этом и был главный и основной плюс Первого. А то,  что кто-то был доволен или нет результатами, так такое бывает после всякого конкурса. Разборки остаются позади, а остаются песни и друзья. Такшта не только без наездов, но и с благодарностью за всех друзей. которых подарил Псков. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Просто само положение нового фестиваля не позволит многим форумчанам оказаться на этой площадке.


Это мы и сказали сразу организаторам.

----------


## Zavhoz

> Знаю. что многие, кто не был на Первом фестивале собирались поехать на Второй. но так как приезд в Псков возможен только для 10 финалистов, то такая возможность сводится практически к нулю.


С чего вы это взяли? Читайте внимательно положение!  10 прошлогодних лауреатов пройут в полуфинал без предворительного тура! А принять участие в конкурсе могут все желающие!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Да......уж......
> 
> ну......Удачи всем кто решится туда поехать!!!(только вопрос:"а для чего?")


Странно Леночка! Откуда у тебя такие выводы? Вовсяком случае не для того чтобы попить водочки как в прошлом году! А за одно попеть на профессиональной сцене!
Не пойму твоей иронии!:rolleyes:

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> Просто само положение нового фестиваля не позволит многим форумчанам оказаться на этой площадке.


И что такого кабального в этом положении вы увидели? :eek:

----------


## мусяня

> Не пойму твоей иронии!


Гена,привет!!Никакой иронии в моем высказывании нет .Просто я изучила очень хорошо положение о фестивале ,просчитала все "за" и "против" и выяснила для себя,что лично мне на этом фестивале нечего делать абсолютно.Ты же сам прекрасно понимаешь ,что в прошлом году цели и задачи фестиваля были совершенно другие (не хочу расписывать всё до мелочей).Я прочитала в положении,что "участник обязан",но я нигде абсолютно не прочитала,а что же ФСТИВАЛЬ дает участнику.Поэтому я и написала в прошлом посте " а для чего"?.Вот и всё.У каждого свои взгляды на фестивали,конкурсы,у каждого свои интересы.Прошлогодний фестиваль для меня был интересен,потому как :
1. в основном были друзья
2.реально послушать как люди могут себя показать НЕ зависимо от муз.образования и опыта.



> попить водочки как в прошлом году


а насчет этого я тебя вообще не поняла.При че тут водочка и я?:eek:
А вот Псков-2009 это просто напросто обычный фестиваль(ну,например,вторая "Новая волна",кстати,положение по-моему ОЧЕНЬ похоже),только на перифирии.И отбор наверное пройти ОБЫЧНОМУ музыканту будет довольно трудно,а с другой стороны при входном билете в 12 000(!) наверное совсем не трудно.Как ты считаешь?:wink:Реально-то что ДАЕТ этот международный фестиваль(кстати,статус подтвержден в мин.культуры или нет?)???

----------


## Zavhoz

> При че тут водочка и я?


Я тебя не имел в виду! Я имел в виду отношение большинства участников к первому фестивалю! Некий кабацкий подход! Многие даже не поняли что это был фестиваь а не обычная встреча форумских друзей в уютном Московском ресторанчике! Сейчас просто мы хотим вывести всё на другой уровень!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> а что же ФСТИВАЛЬ дает участнику


А ты почитай внимательнее?:wink:

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> И отбор наверное пройти ОБЫЧНОМУ музыканту будет довольно трудно,а с другой стороны при входном билете в 12 000(!)


А что? В прошлом году кто-то потратил меньше?

----------


## мусяня

> почитай внимательнее?


почитала.Я не о деньгах говорю.



> В прошлом году кто-то потратил меньше?


Гена,мы все взрослые люди и всё прекрасно понимаем.Потратить каждый имеет право столько,сколько считает нужным.А участие в конкурсе это совсем другое дело.У "Невского блюза" в Питере тоже входной взнос,но они аттестацию предоставляют желающим,заметь,ОФИЦИАЛЬНУЮ!!!Которая поможет в дальнейшем.А Псков ничего.
И еще.Первая премия будущего фестиваля ЛИЧНО У МЕНЯ всё-таки(где-то в глубине души) вызывает сомнения.НЕ ВЕРЮ(прям как Станиславкий :biggrin:),что какой-нибудь  неизвестный никому(и не протеже)Вася Иванов в данном случае победит.:rolleyes:

----------


## Zavhoz

> почитала.Я не о деньгах говорю.


И я не о деньгах! Посмотри раздел партнёры! Какие атеестации, Лена!? Что потом с ними делать?

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> И еще.Первая премия будущего фестиваля ЛИЧНО У МЕНЯ всё-таки(где-то в глубине души) вызывает сомнения.НЕ ВЕРЮ(прям как Станиславкий ),что какой-нибудь неизвестный никому(и не протеже)Вася Иванов в данном случае победит.


Что за сомнения? Там что? Миллион долларов?:biggrin:

----------


## Саша

почитал
лично мне всё понравилось кроме авторской песни в финале
а так всё ровненько 
надеюсь такой лажы как в прошлом году не будет
одно это уже радует :Ok: 
правда призовой фонд можно было бы сделать и побольше:biggrin:

----------


## бригантина

> Что за сомнения? Там что? Миллион долларов?


А что, меньше?:eek:
Значит, не хватит раздать долги...:frown:

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Первая премия будущего фестиваля ЛИЧНО У МЕНЯ всё-таки(где-то в глубине души) вызывает сомнения.


Думаешь, жюри некомпетентное?

----------


## Zavhoz

> правда призовой фонд можно было бы сделать и побольше


Сейчас идут очень активные переговоры со спонсорами. Не исключено,что размеры премий увеличатся

----------


## мусяня

> Думаешь, жюри некомпетентное?


Думаю,Ленчик,что у жюри (которое будет) есть свои претенденты на такую перспективу:smile:

----------


## Zavhoz

> Думаю,Ленчик,что у жюри (которое будет) есть свои претенденты на такую перспективу


Леночка! При всём уважении к тебе! Это полная чушь! Странные выводы! Конечно победят не все! Но однозначно-сильнейшие!
И перспективу получит тот кто её достоин! Я вот например уверен что не попаду даже в 10 лучших(столько таллантов вокруг),так я и не принимаю участия в нём! И в прошлом году не принимал! Хотя возможностей попасть в финал было гораздо больше!

----------


## мусяня

> Леночка! При всём уважении к тебе! Это полная чушь! Странные выводы! Конечно победят не все! Но однозначно-сильнейшие!
> И перспективу получит тот кто её достоин!


 :Ok: 
Чушь,так чушь.Спорить не буду.Тоже хочу справедливости и правды.С удовольствием буду следить за фестивалем,если ,конечно,будет какая-то информация. :Aga: Гена,ты по-возможности дай хоть какие-нибудь координаты фестиваля,чтоб можно было посмотреть,послушать. :Aga:

----------


## Zavhoz

Да! Вот что ещё! Напоминаю что это фестиваль-конкурс а не только конкурс!:wink: Он будет проходить на трёх площадках города! И учавствовать в фестивальной программе могут все желающие! Милости просим! Это конкурсное положение стало более требовательным! (И я считаю правильно) А две площадки будут работать для всех желающих! Сейчас готовится более полное описание программы фестиваля и мы выложим его чуть позже! Всех люблю!!!!!! :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> дай хоть какие-нибудь координаты фестиваля,чтоб можно было посмотреть,послушать.


Конечно дам! Просто слишком много ещё надо сделать! Бошка трещит!

----------


## igord

> Сообщение от *мусяня* 
> Думаю,Ленчик,что у жюри (которое будет) есть свои претенденты на такую перспективу
> 
> Леночка! При всём уважении к тебе! Это полная чушь! Странные выводы! Конечно победят не все! Но однозначно-сильнейшие!
> И перспективу получит тот кто её достоин!


Ген, я за свою жизнь видел столько фестивалей и конкурсов... и ВСЕГДА перед конкурсом организаторы (особенно ЧЕСТНЫЕ организаторы) говорили, что уж на этот-то раз всё будет объективно и по честному... :wink:
И ТОЛЬКО прошлогодний Псков и несколько бардовских фестивалей оставили ощущение, что жюри выбирали ЛУЧШИХ (а не СВОИХ, ЗАПЛАТИВШИХ и т.д. (нужное подчеркнуть))
Ты-то ведь не маленький мальчик в сказки верить...  :br: 

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
Что интересно:
за *первое* место "...выдвижение победителя *Международного* фестиваля-конкурса  исполнителей популярной музыки «Ветер надежды» на один из *всероссийских* телевизионных конкурсов" (С) :wink:

----------


## tonic1

*Zavhoz*,
 Геньчик салям!:-))) КАЖДЫЙ ДЕНЬ С ВАМИ! :Aga:  :Ok: 
Дай Бог хорошего и продуктивного результата- в виде и в личностях фестиваля-конкурса Псковского раздолья!
Видать у Леньчика есть основания насчет компетентности :rolleyes:
-а у меня есть желание -ТАКИХ КАК ПАРНИШКУ С КОЛЫБЕЛЬНОЙ(КСТАТИ НЕ МОГУ ЕГО НАЙТИ В ИНЕТЕ) НЕ ИГНОРИРОВАТЬ И НЕ ЗАНИЖАТЬ В БАЛЛАХ
ЛАН....ЭТО ВСЕ В БУДУЩЕМ -ПРОСТО НАДЕЮСЬ НА ПРОФЕССИОНАЛИЗМ И ИНТУЕШН!!!:cool:
Ген -жинки хай -фай  :flower:  :Vishenka 17: 
- а мне свободного времени -для него! :Oj: :tongue::wink:

----------


## Arnav

> ТАКИХ КАК ПАРНИШКУ С КОЛЫБЕЛЬНОЙ(КСТАТИ НЕ МОГУ ЕГО НАЙТИ В ИНЕТЕ) НЕ ИГНОРИРОВАТЬ И НЕ ЗАНИЖАТЬ В БАЛЛАХ


Это Сергей Чубырь. Замечательный исполнитель - долго рыскал в инете, но тоже "Колыбельную" не нашел.  Хотя другие его песни послушать можно.

----------


## alexli31

Вот что мне непонятно,а на каком основании фестиваль международный.И в чем я согласен с Леной,что дает первое место?

Деньги?Так просто проведите лоторею и кто выиграет их получит!!!

----------


## igord

*alexli31*,

Саш, да не в месте в этом дело... :wink:

Сам по себе фестиваль, как фестиваль... Дай Бог, чтобы у них всё получилось и фестиваль развивался и статус появился...  :Aga: 

Просто теперь Псковский от других фестивалей-конкурсов типа "Новой волны", "Пять звезд" отличается ТОЛЬКО менее звездным и известным, а, значит, МЕНЕЕ СТАТУСНЫМ жюри...  :Ha: 
На Первом любой хороший музыкант мог расчитывать хотя бы на признание коллег (что порой важнее), а теперь формальная составляющая убивает тот дух общения... да и при цензе таком многие ПРОСТО НЕ ПОЕДУТ... :rolleyes:

----------


## alexli31

*igord*,

Да вот я то тоже думаю,что мне туда не попасть.

27 мая 2009 г. - Открытие фестиваля, исполнение конкурсантами авторской песни.
28 мая 2009 г. - Исполнение конкурсантами мирового шлягера.
29 мая 2009 г. - Исполнение конкурсантами хита своей страны.
30 мая 2009 г. - Награждение победителей, Гала-концерт с участием звезд российской эстрады.

1. Участник Конкурса гарантирует  наличие у него прав на использование заявленных произведений. Все взаимоотношения по авторским и смежным правам с Авторскими обществами и другими организациями, занимающимися их охраной, связанные с нстоящим Конкурсом, стороны несут самостоятельно.

Ну кто будет выпрашивать эти разрешения.И что это денежный приз потом поможет в решение судебных тяжб.
Или заявить о себе в Пскове,а чего бы не в тайгу слетать и там спеть???

----------


## бригантина

> ,а чего бы не в тайгу слетать и там спеть???


Ты что там про тайгу???
Ну приезжай и спой!
 Думаешь, отсюда тебя не услышат?
Что-то ТАЙГА стала каким-то нарицательным именем....

----------


## alexli31

*бригантина*,

Это не нарицательное имя.Я о лесе:biggrin:

----------


## бригантина

> бригантина,
> 
> Это не нарицательное имя.Я о лесе


Смотри у меня! :Vishenka 01: 
А то заведу в тот лес :Viannen 05:  :Viannen 03:  :Viannen 48:

----------


## igord

> А то заведу в тот лес


Да, ты никак грозишься..?? :mad:  :Tease:   :Sarcastic Hand: 

:biggrin: :biggrin:  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## бригантина

> Да, ты никак грозишься..??


А ты дразнишься? :Mebiro 01:

----------


## igord

> А ты дразнишься?


:tongue: :biggrin:  :flower:

----------


## Elle

Люди, не спорьте! Все равно надо во всем видеть хорошее! Ведь мы же все талантливы, молоды и позитивны! Плевать на эти деньги, их присутствие или отсутствие, на кризис, на всякие личные проблемы и т.п.
Давайте соберемся на фестиваль, как в прошлом году, и пообщаемся! Это многого стоит, поверьте мне!

----------


## бригантина

> Давайте соберемся на фестиваль, как в прошлом году, и пообщаемся! Это многого стоит, поверьте мне!


Верю! Давайте соберемся!!!

----------


## AlSe

*бригантина*,
 Ленк, а можно я спою? :rolleyes:  :Aga:  :biggrin:

Тайга моя красавица, судьбой к тебе приник
На той метели взбалмашной, где замерзал ямщик...... (М.И.Танич)

----------


## бригантина

> Ленк, а можно я спою?


Леша, тебе можно все!!!:eek:
Я про песни...

----------


## Zavhoz

> Люди, не спорьте! Все равно надо во всем видеть хорошее! Ведь мы же все талантливы, молоды и позитивны! Плевать на эти деньги, их присутствие или отсутствие, на кризис, на всякие личные проблемы и т.п.
> Давайте соберемся на фестиваль, как в прошлом году, и пообщаемся! Это многого стоит, поверьте мне!


РЕСПЕКТ!!!!! :flower:

----------


## бригантина

Только узнала. 
Алла Пугачева этот конкурс взяла под свой патронаж.
С участием радио АЛЛА и Авторадио6 со спецпризом от нее победителей!
 :Ok:

----------


## Elle

*бригантина*, ни хрена себе! Вот это размах!

----------


## Zavhoz

> ни хрена себе! Вот это размах!


То-ли ещё будет!:)

----------


## Натаха Шмель

> Только узнала. 
> Алла Пугачева этот конкурс взяла под свой патронаж.
> С участием радио АЛЛА и Авторадио6 со спецпризом от нее победителей!


Ленок, это ничего не значит!!!Алла в финал клнкурса "радио Алла" выбрала одно убожество...только и радует, что Дашку нашу пригласила и еще там пара участников достойные, остальные..кошмар, как внешне так и по способностям..если мне не веритете есть человек который это лично видел..тут конечно другое...уже более известное жюри, спонсоры,средства массовой информации...конечно уровень посолиднее становится, Москва не сразу строилась :Ok: Меня тоже несколько пунктов в положении смутили..но на то оно и положение:biggrin:
*Гена*..ой солнце...как же труудно:eek:, успехов тебе и удачи...не стоишь на месте, Респект :Ok: !!!!Юле привет :flower:

----------


## Zavhoz

[QUOTE=Натаха Шмель]Меня тоже несколько пунктов в положении смутили.[/QUO
Наташа! Прювет! Если не трудно сообщи мне в личку какие пункты смутили! Положение сырватое! Можно ещё подкорректировать:smile: Главное слышать мнение профессионалов! :Oj:

----------


## SAXjr

А я скорее всего поеду ))) Посмотрим, как там будет ))) Надоели эти пустые выезды... какие-то постоянные промахи ))) Но биться надо, пока есть силы ))) Всем удачи )))

----------


## labukh

*SAXjr*, Гриша, тебе не светит в этом и следующем году участвовать, если руководствоваться положением о фестивале. Если конечно я правильно понял, что все лауреаты являются победителями.

4. Победитель Конкурса *не имеет права на участие* в Международном фестивале-конкурсе исполнителей популярной музыки «Ветер надежды» *два года подряд.*

----------


## SAXjr

> *SAXjr*, Гриша, тебе не светит в этом и следующем году участвовать, если руководствоваться положением о фестивале. Если конечно я правильно понял, что все лауреаты являются победителями.
> 
> 4. Победитель Конкурса *не имеет права на участие* в Международном фестивале-конкурсе исполнителей популярной музыки «Ветер надежды» *два года подряд.*


:rolleyes: опа ))) так а если я не победитель??? вроде как второе... :Tu:

----------


## MOPO

*SAXjr*,
Гриша, так это не ты Гран При взял? :eek:

----------


## Elle

*МОРО*,
:biggrin: смеетесь сударь

----------


## SAXjr

> *SAXjr*,
> Гриша, так это не ты Гран При взял? :eek:


Не ёмаё )))))))))))))))))))))))))) не я.....................................................

*Добавлено через 19 секунд*



> *МОРО*,
> :biggrin: смеетесь сударь


Зло смеёться )))))))))))))))))

----------


## labukh

> вроде как второе..


Так второе место - это тоже победитель же.. или все же нет? Просветите пжалста.. Я так думал, что все кто стали лауреатами и есть победители.. Призы получили же? Или как там в положении о награде написано.., за первые три места, денгофф дадут.., значит три места являются как призовые т.е. победители.

----------


## Arnav

> Так второе место - это тоже победитель же.. или все же нет?


В прошлом году все десять лауреатов считались победителями, что. на мой взгляд, справедливо.
А четвертый пункт нового Положения, может быть, будет действовать со следующего года? Т.е. все кто принимал участие в прошлом году - в этом году смогут принять участие, а вот в следующем году уже нет. 
В любом случае, Гриша, желаю тебе удачи и буду наблюдать за ходом фестиваля.  :Aga:

----------


## Zavhoz

> Т.е. все кто принимал участие в прошлом году - в этом году смогут принять участие, а вот в следующем году уже нет.


В этом году по положению не может принимать участия только победитель прошлого(1 место) А все остальные милости просим!:smile:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> А я скорее всего поеду ))) Посмотрим, как там будет ))) Надоели эти пустые выезды... какие-то постоянные промахи ))) Но биться надо, пока есть силы ))) Всем удачи )))


Надо поехать Гриня! У тебя много шансов! :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Так второе место - это тоже победитель же.. или все же нет?


Тоже победитель! Но принимать участие может в этом году! Не может только Юлия Курбацкая (1 место)

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> Гриша, тебе не светит в этом и следующем году участвовать, если руководствоваться положением о фестивале. Если конечно я правильно понял, что все лауреаты являются победителями.
> 
> 4. Победитель Конкурса не имеет права на участие в Международном фестивале-конкурсе исполнителей популярной музыки «Ветер надежды» два года подряд.


Поясняю ещё раз! Все лауреаты которые вошли в 10 лучших имеют право принять участие в этом году! Мало того они проходят во второй тур без предворительного прослушивания! Только победитель(1 место)  в этом году будет просто гостем фестиваля!

----------


## мусяня

*Zavhoz*,



> Не может только Юлия Курбацкая (1 место)


Гена,прости ,где написано,что Юля заняла первое место???:eek:
То ,что ей и Виктории дали призы от спонсоров не является показателем того,или иного места.Она,как и все остальные стала ЛАУРЕАТОМ фестиваля,но не как не ПЕРВОЕ место,а тем более гран-при.То что Papa прочитал всех лауреатов начиная с десятого это было его право,а если бы прочитал с первого?ничего бы не изменилось,все-равно лауреатами бы стали те же 10 человек-ЛУЧШИХ из всех исполнителей.Поэтому *Arnav*, абсолютно прав.Если исходить из нынешнего положения конкурса,то победителями являются все 10(или 12? уже не помню) лауреатов и они не имеют права выступать.Другое дело,что вы,как оргкомитет делаете некоторые отступления.:smile:
У нас небыло первого,пятого и десятого мест,у нас были 10 лучших,т.е.10 Лауретов.Они и считались победителями.У Юли в дипломе разве написано что-то кроме Лауреат?

----------


## Zavhoz

*мусяня*,
 Сейчас уже это не важно! Главное то,что все лауреаты (если хотят) могут принять участие в этом году без предворительного отбора!:smile:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Это Сергей Чубырь. Замечательный исполнитель - долго рыскал в инете, но тоже "Колыбельную" не нашел.





> ТАКИХ КАК ПАРНИШКУ С КОЛЫБЕЛЬНОЙ(КСТАТИ НЕ МОГУ ЕГО НАЙТИ В ИНЕТЕ) НЕ ИГНОРИРОВАТЬ И НЕ ЗАНИЖАТЬ


Про "вообще" - не знаю, а колыбельную чего проще задайте ютубу вопрос "Сергей Чубырь Колыбельная"... 
Анварушка, мне странно, что ты не знаешь где искать!:wink:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwcxDdNLQPk

----------


## SAXjr

> Так второе место - это тоже победитель же.. или все же нет? Просветите пжалста.. Я так думал, что все кто стали лауреатами и есть победители.. Призы получили же? Или как там в положении о награде написано.., за первые три места, денгофф дадут.., значит три места являются как призовые т.е. победители.


ААААА, Андрей, у меня телефончег Д600 Самсунг... ему уже 3,5 года... не менял, потому что был в кредит )))))))))))))))))))))))) и вместо 500 у.е. как он тады стоил Гриша выплатил 1000 ))) Поэтому жаль менять ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) :biggrin: я бы IPHONE хотел бы )))))))))))) классный телефончег ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))  :Vah:

----------


## labukh

:eek:...........

----------


## MOPO

да да :eek:

----------


## SAXjr

*labukh*,
*МОРО*,
 Что за лица ))) хочу новый телефон и деняг жалко ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## AlSe

> *labukh*,
> *МОРО*,
>  Что за лица ))) хочу новый телефон и деняг жалко ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


Гриш, ну ты чего, Андрюху с Олегом не признаёшь? Странно как-то! Не кричи! Деняг не жалей, купи новый телефон (канешна АйФон) и будет тябе щастье! :biggrin:  :Pivo:   :Ok:

----------


## Саша

похоже темка сдулась:frown:

----------


## MOPO

> похоже темка сдулась


Так может это только тут сдулась - а там уже сотни заявок и все на мази?!!!! Там же отдельный сайт для фестиваля есть!

----------


## Zavhoz

> похоже темка сдулась


Да нет не сдулась! Сдулась для тех кому не интересно! А кому интересно,те уже получают необходимую инфу по телефону:smile:

----------


## Мелодика

Час назад ехала на машине и прослушала по "Авторадио" рекламу фестиваля. Молодцы! И мы там были!

----------


## Mazaykina

Заканчивается Конкурс, очень болели за наших девчат. Думаю, наши флюиды им помогали. К сожалению, видео, как было в прошлом году, нет. Приходится только читать, что пишет интернет пресса. ОЧЕНЬ надеюсь, что А. Пугачева. действительно приедет, это очень важно для статуса Конкурса. Мдааа, Олегу сейчас ой, как тяжело... Сочувствую, но РАДУЮСЬ! 
Вот, что прочла на сайтах псковских. 
http://informpskov.ru/culture/52021.html
http://informpskov.ru/culture/52145.html
http://www.pln-pskov.ru/culture/65005.html
*Вот фотографии участников*
http://pln-pskov.ru/prpt/gallery.php?gallery=321
http://pln-pskov.ru/prpt/gallery.php?gallery=322
============
Болеем дальше. :Ok:  
*Девчата- Богема и Юлька, мы с ВАМИ!!!!!*

----------


## V.Kostrov

Да, сожалению, трансляции видео нет. Единственное, что нашлось в интернет новостях, это маленькая нарезка с первого конкурсного дня. http://informpskov.ru/news/52187.html

----------


## ahmaria

*Mazaykina*,
*vekos*,
 Cпасибо за информацию! Мы тоже болеем за девчонок. Судя по видеонарезке- наши- одни из лучших!Желаем победы!

----------


## Mazaykina

> ОЧЕНЬ надеюсь, что А. Пугачева. действительно приедет, это очень важно для статуса Конкурса.


Свершилось!!!!! 
Фотки внизу! Олегу- РЕСПЕКТ!  http://informpskov.ru/culture/52256.html

----------


## Рыжая Скво

Нда..... жаль, что нынче так....... Ну, это я о своем, девичьем... :biggrin:
Все равно, рада за то, что это таки случилось!
Поздравляю и участников и победителей!

Фото из Мазайкиных ссылок - Олег Василенко и почетные гости фестиваля

[IMG]http://*********ru/607885.jpg[/IMG]

А это мы в прошлом году.... не смогла не достать... кто-то вспомнит, кто-то впервые посмотрит.... Хорошо было...

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_lzDq1B0q8*

 :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## Mazaykina

Не знаю, каков уровень сегодняшних исполнителей (по 3 минутной нарезке ничего нельзя сказать), но НАШИ, с Первого были тоже МОЛОДЦЫ! http://rutube.ru/tracks/1105713.html...75fdf1d1616612

----------


## ast1

*Mazaykina*,
 Судя по прослушанной нарезке со второго фестиваля,*на первом уровень был покруче*.ИМХО.
Может показалось с пьяных глаз.:biggrin:

----------


## AlSe

> А это мы в прошлом году.... не смогла не достать... кто-то вспомнит, кто-то впервые посмотрит.... Хорошо было...


Иришка спасибо! С удовольствием посмотрели! Этот ролик впервые! Столько близких людей! Жаль, что ........... :mad:

Не повторяется, такое никогда! :frown:

----------


## Juli

по нарезке сложно что-то понять. этот фестиваль был просто ДРУГИМ. была битва, конкуренты, дух соревнования, слезы, смех, знакомства и т.д.  это очень нужно начинающим исполнителям (а таких было немало на этом конкурсе). у меня это был не первый конкурс, мне есть с чем сравнить. из 25-ти 20 сильнейших молодых исполнителей - это уровень! Богема вошла в десятку лучших, она с французкой песней поравла там всех. я не вошла в десятку, но и не последняя. 
поклон и респект всем организаторам, все было очень здорово!!!! спасибо за все!

----------


## bogema

Юлечка солнышко ты долетела,боже как я переживала!С приездом домой! чмок тебя ты The best! :flower:  C Юлей соглашусь по поводу конкурса,была борьба,но мы все друг друга поддерживали как одна семья,сложно писать нужно присутствовать там,чтобы почувствовать колоссальный драйв и энергетику....... :Aga:  :flower: ! Люблю всех с Уважением ваша bogema

----------


## ahmaria

*Juli*,
*bogema*,
 Девочки, поздравляю вас с удачными выступлениями! :Ok: 
Действительно, этот Фестиваль совсем ДРУГОЙ. Я верю, что для конкурсантов все было весело, захватывающе, волнующе, как это почти всегда бывает на конкурсах.
Но мы вспоминаем прошлый Фестиваль...

----------


## Mazaykina

> Но мы вспоминаем прошлый Фестиваль..


Это точно... и видео смотрю, и темку тоже. И даже фотку не могу с аватара поменять (кстати, огромное еще раз спасибо Мише за нее). Пробовала, все равно прежняя сама на место возвращается. :smile:

----------


## Juli

каждый фестиваль, конкурс или просто наши встречи в любом случае останутся у нас в памяти и мы их будем вспоминать! и это здорово, что в нашей жизни все это есть! я до сих пор не могу прийти в себя от поездки, все 3 события были прекрасны, совершенно разные и такие кайфовые!!!

----------


## Ledi

*Juli*,
*bogema*,
Девчёнки! Молодцы! Поздравляю вас!!!!!!!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Вот ещё ссылка с инета  :Ok: 

http://airpac.narod.ru/15.html

----------


## bogema

Машенька,Танюша спасибо за поздравления,мы с Джулией старались изо всех сил!!! побегу общаться с дочкой,очень за не соскучилась! всех люблю целую! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## V.Kostrov

Видео выступление победительницы.

----------


## Ledi

> Видео выступление победительницы.


Она оказывается в отборочном туре на Евровидение участвовала и была полуфиналисткой "Новая волна"



*Добавлено через 22 минуты*
А это так... :wink: просто





*Добавлено через 35 минут*

----------


## Juli

Наталья вообще умница, очень добрый и открытый человечек!  удачи ей, она достойна быть на высоте, и она там будет!
а я даже в нарезку блин не попала :frown: ну зато тааааааааааааааак оторвалась :wink:
2 и 3 место - Катрин и Виталий Гордей с Беларуси тоже на своих местах. вообще, я не представляю даже как можно выбирать, когда так много сильных певцов. но кто-то должен был победить.
спасибо вам за вашу поддержку! мы ее чувствовали  :Ok:  :Pivo:  :flower:

----------


## ast1

> Видео выступление победительницы.


Спасибо за видео. :Pivo: :biggrin: 
Да,не даром победительница,достойно спела.Респект! :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## AlSe

Так кстати и не понял, был ли там Гена-Завхоз?  :Pivo:

----------


## Papa

*AlSe*,
 Леша,посмотри,вон он сидит за АБ!)))))))))
http://informpskov.ru/culture/52258.html

----------


## AlSe

*Papa*,
 Ильдар спасибо! Увидел! 
Толи подпевает, толи зевает!  :Ok:  :biggrin:

----------


## Papa

В среду в 22:00 на НТВ будет передача"И снова,здравствуйте!"
Про первую любовь Пугачевой и т.д.
Там будет показан кусок из встречи АБП на фестивале...
http://retro.ntv.ru/

----------


## Ledi

> В среду в 22:00 на НТВ будет передача"И снова,здравствуйте!"
> Про первую любовь Пугачевой и т.д.
> Там будет показан кусок из встречи АБП на фестивале...


 :Ok: 
А у нас НТВ не показывает :frown:
Может на ютубе кто нибудь выложит видео потом

----------


## Zavhoz

> *Papa*,
>  Ильдар спасибо! Увидел! 
> Толи подпевает, толи зевает!  :biggrin:


Зевать было некогда!:biggrin: Но спал 2-3 часа в сутки!:smile:

----------

